# Dovetail Jig, Leigh D4RPRO or PC Omni Jig



## DeanfromPalzo (Jan 2, 2013)

Would love to pick the brains of some of you lumberjocks, I am going to purchase one of these jigs soon have read some reviews but most have seem non current, and seem to favor the Leigh jig I'm curious to see which one of these jigs is preferred by you lumberjocks and why. Thanks very much…


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I have the D4, it's so versatile I can't imagine anything being as good….but I haven't tried the new Omnijig. The D4 is not intuitive. Since I don't use mine constantly every time I get it out I have to also get out the manual (they have a quick start section that gets me back up and running). But if I was buying one today, it would till be the D4.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

You say you are planning to purchase another jig. What is it about the D4 that isn't working for you?


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Nothing. What I meant was if I were in the market today for a DT jig, it would still be the D4. I guess I could have chosen my words better.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

I have the D4R for some years now. 
I don't use it as often as I thought I would… but I also have never looked at the Porter Cable, or the Akeda jig and wished I had made a different choice.

However I am sure the Akeda owners feel similarly.

It is all about versatility and how it will do what YOU want it to do.
If you just want evenly spaced half blind dovetails…. nearly any jig over 50 bucks is going to be OK.


----------



## ElChe (Sep 28, 2014)

I had a Leigh dovetail jig and despite the wonderful manual I couldn't figure it out. It wasn't intuitive. And I am easily confused. I also tended to tip the router on the fingers. I sold it for almost what I paid for it. I now have the Akeda jig and it is much easier to use but it has limitations. It works in 1/8" increments so it is not infinitely adjustable and custom sized tails are simply not easily doable. In fact custom sized tails are impossible for me to do. It does come with various tail router bits so i get by. But no tipping of the router because the router slides on the box and not the fingers.. And it is repeatable. The dust collection attachment works well. Way too many loose parts so I built a storage box as my first project. I literally took maybe 10 minutes to make some decent dovetails. The clamping mechanism is really cool. I use some set up blocks to precisely set depth of the straight bit and the dovetail bit. I may get a second router so I can run the straight bit with one and the dovetail bit with the other. Mine is a 16" but Akeda did put out a 24" version. Akeda ran into problems at one time and I wonder if they are even around right now. There is The Jig Store that seems to sell it and Whiteside came out with a router bit set. I have sufficient parts for it to last me a lifetime.


----------

